
China's social credit system bans 5M from high speed rail. 17M from air - 99_00
https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/millions-are-on-the-move-in-china-and-big-data-is-watching-20190204-p50vlf.html
======
bigmonads
In the United States:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Fly_List#Controversy_and_cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Fly_List#Controversy_and_criticism)

> Among the complaints about the No Fly List is the use of credit reports in
> calculating the risk score.

[http://time.com/4966125/police-departments-algorithms-
chicag...](http://time.com/4966125/police-departments-algorithms-chicago/)

------
luminati
Want to start a revolution in China? First step find out who those 17MM++
people and recruit them.

~~~
phoe-krk
The data is already there. Find someone corrupt enough in the government and
buy it.

